# The Golden Eagle



## SPIKE1257 (May 4, 2005)

Tom Platz

Tom Platz is one of the most sought after guest speakers in the world of bodybuilding, nutrition and general fitness. He is currently a Professor and Director of Bodybuilding Sciences at ISSA. Tom has a Masters in Fitness Science, Bachelors in Science Physiology and Nutrition from Wayne State University and Michigan State University, and a Masters in Business Administration from the University of California.

Tom Platz retired from professional bodybuilding competition in 1987 and did a 'Comeback' in 1995 when he was awarded Honorary Mr. America. He still promotes the sport wholeheartedly. Tom says, "I just want to give back to the sport I love which has been really great to me." He is truly a legend in the fitness and bodybuilding industry.                                                         VITAL STATS​ Name:  Tom Platz​ Location:  Southern California​ Born:  06/26/1955​ Height:  5' 8"​ Competitive Record​ 1973 Mr. Ironman - AAU​ 1973 Mr. Adonis - AAU​ 1974 Teen Mr. America - AAU, 2nd​ 1974 Junior & Senior State Powerlifting Championships - AAU, 220 Class Champ​ 1975 Mr. Michigan - AAU​ 1976 Mr. America - AAU, Short, 3rd​ 1977 Mr. America - AAU, Short, 2nd​ 1977 Mr. Southeastern USA - AAU​ 1978 Mr. America - AAU, Short, 2nd​ 1978 World Amateur Championships - IFBB Mr. Universe​ 1979 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 8th Place​ 1980 Night of Champions - IFBB, 12th​ 1980 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 8th​ 1980 World Pro Championships - IFBB, Mr. Universe​ 1981 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 3rd​ 1982 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 6th​ 1984 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 9th​ 1985 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 7th​ 1986 Mr. Olympia - IFBB, 11th​ 1987 Detroit Pro Invitational - IFBB, 6th​ 1995 Honorary Mr. America - AAU​


----------



## Doublebase (May 4, 2005)

Holy crap his legs are massive.


----------



## WilliamB (May 4, 2005)

I know your trying to get as much traffic as you can but doesnt a post like this belong in open chat?  Not trying to nit pick or anything but if this forum was a report this would be out of place. Alright go ahead call me a nit pick now I accept it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2005)

the shape he was in when walking the beach is downright ridiculous..


----------



## Ramathorn (May 4, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> I know your trying to get as much traffic as you can but doesnt a post like this belong in open chat?  Not trying to nit pick or anything but if this forum was a report this would be out of place. Alright go ahead call me a nit pick now I accept it.



 nit pick!


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> the shape he was in when walking the beach is downright ridiculous..


 damm right!


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2005)

lets do Tom some justice!


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

he is so awesome.  has it ever been documented how many inches his quads measured?


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2005)

Is Lee Priest his son?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 4, 2005)

Whats wrong with his cheeck?
I never knew, was it some kind of tumor or something?


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

OMG his legs are insane!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

The best, imagine him now!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 4, 2005)

I thought Coleman had some massive legs.  His legs are amazing!!!  

He also has the video of him squatting 500 for 23.  

-Jeff.


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

For his time, yes.


----------



## Dante (May 4, 2005)

holly shit!

http://www.joeskopec.com/biglifts.html


----------



## WATTS (May 4, 2005)

the way he built up his legs, is amazing...you can see every nook and cranny in those damn things


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2005)

Best legs ever, no question.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2005)

I agree, even today no one has matched Platz's leg development, a few have come close.


----------



## Mudge (May 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> For his time, yes.



Actually, some said his quads were larger than Paul Demayo's.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Actually, some said his quads were larger than Paul Demayo's.


Speaking of which..


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2005)

*Tom Platz speaks:*

"I really believe attitude monitors talent. You have to take what you want. There has to be a certain amount of killer instinct present. You can't take no-grow for an answer. This strategy can be applied in any venture."

"Some people like to live without too much risk. They're satisfied leading a safe existence. This attitude of caution infiltrates into their goals. Every successful athlete - or businessperson - enjoys taking calculated risks. You have to. Especially in the gym when you're squatting 500 for reps and you can't get one more but grunt out ten. Your nose starts bleeding, you fall into the rack and that's set one." 

"I have thought about training sessions weeks in advance. For instance, if a big squat workout is scheduled for the middle of next month, I am aware of it as the days pass by. One-week prior I'll make sure not to walk too much or engage in any unnecessary activity. I used to plan my classes in college with minimum walking distance between them."   

"After being taught sets and reps and working at it for a length of time you can't paint by numbers anymore. It must come from within. Any artist has an emotional contact with their work. A true bodybuilder doesn't just build muscle he creates muscle. You can't be a robot."

"The first thought that comes to mind when the sets become tough is that I cannot lose. I refuse to lose and be a failure. It's much more desirable to leave the gym saying, "I won!"

"It's not a competition between you and someone else. You may not do your best and still win. But when you are competing with yourself you have to beat your own record. When I was in my twenties I didn't think about it much, but when I was in my mid-thirties I came to realize my own mortality. Let me explain. In my twenties, after doing more reps than I had planned on a set of squats, I'd fall to the floor and cover my eyes. The light hurt them and it felt like there was someone stabbing knives into my legs. There was always severe oxygen debt, but I was confident I'd "come back". In my thirties I'd lie on the floor sometimes and think, "God damn! What if I don't come back?"   

"Looking back, I do believe my drive to achieve this over-the-top intensity was, in a way, self-abusive. I wasn't out to kill myself. But when you're training that hard there is a certain amount of self-abuse. Normal people don't have to go through that. You don't drive a normal car excessively hard. A funny car, however, is pushed for all its worth to achieve every last bit of performance. But we learn a lot about our everyday cars from the drag strip. In the same way, we gain knowledge about the human body from pro athletes. Not everyone is psychologically able to be a pro athlete."

"I wasn't the biggest bodybuilder. There's no denying that I had some freaky body parts. But ultimately I think it was most important to me to relay the energy I found in the gym to those in the audience. Through my posing I wanted to change or add to the way people think about the gym experience."

"Arnold used to enjoy my intensity. He'd comment on the amount of energy I'd conjure up. But I played off the other people, too"

"When you promise yourself something, make a commitment, you can't give up. Because, when you're in the gym, you have to fulfill the promise you made to yourself. The people who can self motivate - in any field - are usually the ones who win. Regardless of talent."

"I used to like putting a little space between plates on the bar. They'd jingle when I came up out of a squat, making a deep-throated roar. The old 45s were the best. The sound would pass through my spine and ears. It was like a car engine revving up. It would help me time my movement. A cue to go down for the next rep."

"Six-hundred pounds (on squats) became a moderate-rep weight. One month before the '84 Olympia I did 635 for 12 reps."   

"In 1993, I was just playing around with heavy weights. What we'd (him and Fred Hatfield) do is put over a grand on the bar, take it off the rack and just hold it for a count of ten or twenty. It's a great idea, but my spine couldn't handle it."

"In the process of training I'd find the exact moment of maximum tension within the muscle group and exploit it. I did what I did instinctually, and now scientific data backs it as a viable way to make muscle hypertrophy."

"I was built to squat."

"I don't believe in luck. Luck comes to men of action."

"The only aspect of my (bodybuilding) career I would change if I could would be to have calmed down a little in the off-season. I was just so enthusiastic."

"Sometimes your strongest attribute becomes an obstacle. The fact that you can focus and concentrate and nail something usually means you become very good at doing one thing at a time. The problem I've encountered is that I sometimes focus so much on one thing that I will forget everything else."

"The psychological tools I've gained from bodybuilding will never atrophy."


*TOM PLATZ'S PRO CONTEST HISTORY*

1979 Mr. Olympia: 8th (under 200 pounds) 
1980 Grand Prix: Lafayette, Louisiana 9th 
1980 Grand Prix: Pittsburgh 10th 
1980 Night Of Champions: 14th 
1980 Mr. Olympia: 9th 
1980 Pro Mr. Universe: 2nd 
1981 Mr. Olympia: 3rd 
1982 Mr. Olympia: 6th 
1984 Mr. Olympia: 10th 
1985 Mr. Olympia: 7th 
1986 Mr. Olympia: 11th 
1987 Grand Prix: Detroit 6th


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

Can you imagine watching this guy train legs... What a show.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

> "I was built to squat."


Yes he was, they should rename the squats after him..lol. The Platz.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Actually, some said his quads were larger than Paul Demayo's.


It would have been nice to see them compete against each other at both their best.


----------



## wood90 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone did you know that Tom Plat is sell is memobillia photos, posing shorts his own medals and trophys that he won himself, I would check it out if people dont know the website, which I am sure you do its TOMPLATZ.COM


----------



## wood90 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Tom Platz New Dvd*

Tom Platz has a new dvd out never seen fortage you can only buy this dvd from the man himself from his site TOMPLATZ.COM check it out


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 12, 2007)

YouTube Video











Look how he goes to complete exhaustion.  This guy was so intense!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2007)

Dude needs to work on his legs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

And I thought I was intense...


----------



## JOSHBUILT (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is over 100% gay. If you actually read this thread, it means you are gay. If you read this post, it means you are craving a sex-change operation secretly and you really need to come out so P-funk can touch you in your little boy place and spread your boy juices all over


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2007)

JOSHBUILT said:


> This thread is over 100% gay. If you actually read this thread, it means you are gay. If you read this post, it means you are craving a sex-change operation secretly and you really need to come out so P-funk can touch you in your little boy place and spread your boy juices all over


----------

